# "ArtList.io"... anyone sell music there?



## Inductance (May 8, 2018)

Greetings. This morning I found out about "Art List" (or "artlist.io") through an ad on Facebook. I checked them out and found out that their model is to charge users (people that need music) a flat $200-per-year fee for access to their ENTIRE catalog of music. 

I poked around on their website for any info on how much they pay composers, but I couldn't find anything. Although their business model gives me a bad feeling as a composer. Has anyone heard of this company, or does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## gtrwll (May 8, 2018)

No direct experience, but I've read several negative comments about it. That kind of a subscription model can't be good for the composer.


----------

